# Stuck shed skin...HOW TO REMOVE IT



## KSTAR (Jan 21, 2013)

My tegu has just came out of shed but has a bit stuck on the base of his tail and he soaked today but didnt seem to go anywhere and it's not horrible but you can notice it its very light and is just shed cause everywhere around it he's nice and bright...is there anything else I can do for it besides soaking and trying to remove it?


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

The tail is generally last to come off, if he just shed, give it a few days.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 21, 2013)

Keep humidity up amd soak daily it will hive

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 23, 2013)

I been doing that bruh...idk maybe it's just me...ill figure it out maybe that piece is just taking a [email protected]


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 23, 2013)

Same wit Godzilla then after the groth spurts it came off

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 23, 2013)

Vaseline would work great for my guy even when he would have 2 layers stuck on


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 23, 2013)

You could even get that spray that helps for shed and rub it into the trouble spots always helps me! its only like 5 dollars.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I put oil on my reptiles if I'm concerned. Veg or olive... works great for snake eyecaps. Only trouble is it makes them delicious to the dogs...if they're on my bed my min pin follows them around licking them...haha. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 24, 2013)

@tegublake...Which spray do you use to remove the shed? 
@tegudude...how do you remove it? Just apply Vaseline and rub it?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Stuck shed skin...HOW TO REMOVE IT*



KSTAR said:


> @tegublake...Which spray do you use to remove the shed?
> @tegudude...how do you remove it? Just apply Vaseline and rub it?



Try shed ease thats what I used on Godzilla and it helped

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 24, 2013)

I took these pics to show you guys how it looks...The spot right by the base of his tail then a little lower down from that is the other piece they're pretty visible in the pic...I been soaking him and rubbing it gently but bits and bits come off nothing big..here's a few pics...


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 24, 2013)

Same hapoened wit Godzilla wats the humidity

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would put on the Vaseline then the next day it would rub off pretty good


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok thanks @tegudude


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2013)

_If it's just individual pieces and not a ring that can cut off circulation then it's not something to worry about, it will come off on it's own in time._


----------



## Dubya (Jan 27, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> You could even get that spray that helps for shed and rub it into the trouble spots always helps me! its only like 5 dollars.



That stuff (shed aid) is junk. Look on Melissa Kaplan's website. I would use mineral oil or unflavored Pam. It should penetrate even better. NOT MINERAL SPIRITS!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

No turpentine then? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Jan 27, 2013)

D, you can get mineral oil labeled as an intestinal lubricant at your local chain drug store. PM me with any other lubricant questions. (wink)


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 27, 2013)

pm? did you forget about the bat call?


----------



## dinorawr (Jan 27, 2013)

My tegu has had a few layers on his tail for a while, we've been working on it with daily hot baths, rubbing and peeling the loose skin, and then oiling him up with either mineral oil or A&D cream. That cream works great, though it smells kind of awful. Also, changing the diet to have more fish and cod liver oil is helpful too. We've been struggling with the sheds for a while though, so any more suggestions/tips would be greatly appreciated by us and Bruce!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*facepalm*

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 28, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 28, 2013)

vassaline helps in conjunction with other treatments humidity plays a big role in the shedding process of any reptile keep up everything your doing and you will see more positive results


----------



## Dubya (Jan 28, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Lol! Was that for me?


----------



## k1ngph1l (Jan 28, 2013)

Iv'e been using vaseline and mineral oil baths and its been working great


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2013)

Proper husbandry and diet will prevent all of the shedding problems.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 28, 2013)

The only time I have ever had a shed problem is on the tip if the tail.


----------

